
JS++ – JavaScript Classes, Modules, Type Checking and More - Un1corn
https://www.onux.com/jspp/
======
smt88
TypeScript guarantees forward-compatibility with ES20xx standards, has
multiple huge companies behind it, and has mature tooling. What are some
reasons I would give all those things up to use JS++?

